# Very nervous to hack help.



## lovecolouredcobs (Nov 28, 2012)

I have had my horse for 3 years and have spent alot of money and time on lessons I can do anything in the school.But when it comes to hacking I get panicky my legs go like jelly and I generally dread it.But I really want to enjoy it my boy is so good and I could not ask for a safer horse but as I get so nervous I make him tense then it makes me worse.I really want to enjoy taking my boy on hacks as at present my aunt and my instructor hack him and he never puts a hoof wrong but I can't get the what ifs out my head and its driving me crazy.When I first got my boy I had an accident when I was getting him in from the field and had 3 broken ribs and a punctured lung but I was not riding him.I can't pin point where my fear comes from am I the only one that feels like this.


----------



## cloud9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you tried hacking out with others. Sometimes if you have someone to chat too it can take your mind off your nerves.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unfortunately with fear, the more time that goes by where you don't deal with it, the worse it will get. It just keeps building. I'd like to suggest you hack out at the walk and try to get thro it. The mind can remain stressed only so long then will begin to relax. If you absolutely can't handle it, dismount and keep going for a ways so he doesn't associate a dismount with immediately going back. Do this daily for 5 days if time allows. It's best that you try to prevent the fear from building up during time away. It will also help the nerves if you think about where you will dismount (if you do) or where you will turn back.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not so sure what "hacking" is......do you mean riding?


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I get that feeling sometimes, too. I feel nervous for no explainable reason. My horse gets excited and kind of hot when we go somewhere new, then I get keyed up trying to ease him down, then he gets more tense, then we're both tense... it's a mess.

Just keep trudging on and soothing your horse. You need to keep calm too, though. Sometimes I sing to myself. Anything soft or soothing, like lullabies or Bob Marley songs. The one that works best for my horse is that song from Babe, the one farmer Hoggett sings to Babe when he's sick. If you don't know it, look it up on Youtube. It's cute. 

You and your horse both need to learn that just because you get nervous, doesn't mean you should freak out. Just give it time, take small rides at first, then work your way up. You'll get there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

"hacking" is the UK term for riding out of the stable yard into the countryside, and might involve riding on roads or through villages and such, so horse must be able to deal with a LOT.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

cloud9 said:


> Have you tried hacking out with others. Sometimes if you have someone to chat too it can take your mind off your nerves.


Exactly like Cloud says. Go out with others. It will give you confidence and settle your horse. Once you have your confidence back then you can try hacking alone. In the school you are the one who feels safe because there is nowhere for your horse to go and if you fall off, you have a softer landing. When out hacking its different and you and your horse have a lot more freedom (within the confines of the hack). First time I got on my Clydesdale to 'try him out' he tanked off with me. I have never been so scared in my life so I know a l ittle of what you feel. I didn't even dare get him to trot on a hack just incase the same thing happened again. Going out with other people got my confidence back and I can now go on a hack alone but it took my a year!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hacking is sort of like trail riding. It's a term used in the UK. I say sort of because its the same concept of riding around but it doesn't necessarily mean you're in a bridle path. You could be along a road, across a field, whatever.

To the OP- I also suggest going on walk-only hacks. Also putting tools in your toolbox will help. Learn how to do a one rein stop, what to do if both reins break, how to emergency dismount safely and how to decide if you should (people jump off horses way too easily and they usually bust themselves up when they do).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Hacking is sort of like trail riding. It's a term used in the UK. I say sort of because its the same concept of riding around but it doesn't necessarily mean you're in a bridle path. You could be along a road, across a field, whatever.
> 
> To the OP- I also suggest going on walk-only hacks. Also putting tools in your toolbox will help. Learn how to do a one rein stop, what to do if both reins break, how to emergency dismount safely and how to decide if you should (people jump off horses way too easily and they usually bust themselves up when they do).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Emergency dismount on Patrick (18hh) involves ropes, pullies and abseiling LOL. I can't jump off him, only slide much to the amusement of other horse owners. Good advice though DA!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah then you would have to unfurl your emergency ladder!

I found a UK source for them! Portable Fire Escape Ladders
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Ah then you would have to unfurl your emergency ladder!
> 
> I found a UK source for them! Portable Fire Escape Ladders
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Brilliant advice! Never thought about that...LOL. Now where do I get one....[Bluebird exits stage right to go ladder hunting]


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

3 broken ribs and a punctured lung? Well, that sounds like enough to instill a little fear.
It sounds like some good advice here. Maybe you could start out with very short hacks and gradually extend the time as you gain confidence. Carry a cell phone with you, if possible, and ID. 
Dealing with the "what ifs" is a vicious circle (I know). You could be riding in the arena and the roof could fall in. It probably never will...but it could. See what I mean? There is always the possibility of something happening with a horse...any horse. But if you are mounted on one with a stable disposition and it's well trained your chances for a safe and happy ride are greatly increased.
Fear can be difficult but with work and determination I believe you can overcome this and be able to get out there and enjoy that good horse.
Happy trails!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Break things down in smaller pieces, and conquor your fears a step at a time - just like we would with a horse who is scared.

Going in a group and having it understood to be walk only are both good. Some other thoughts:

Make very short trips. 100-400 yards may be plenty the first time. Each time, you mind will begin to overwrite your bad experience with a small good one. Build up.

Have you considered an Aussie-style saddle? I took a bad tumble in an English saddle that still causes me pain almost 4 years later. When I take my mare off property, it is in this:










Horn. Poleys. Safety stirrups. All things that can help when the horse hits the fan. And since they are there, my mind is calmer.

Gotta go - will try to add more later. Good luck!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

MY first 'alone' hack with Patrick took me 200yds there and 200yds back! Next day I went further and so on. It worked but I didn't trot him. Only walked.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Hacking is sort of like trail riding. It's a term used in the UK. I say sort of because its the same concept of riding around but it doesn't necessarily mean you're in a bridle path. You could be along a road, across a field, whatever.
> 
> To the OP- I also suggest going on walk-only hacks. Also putting tools in your toolbox will help. Learn how to do a one rein stop, what to do if both reins break, how to emergency dismount safely and how to decide if you should (people jump off horses way too easily and they usually bust themselves up when they do).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Take it a little at a time. Don't expect an all day trail ride at first. My first trail ride on a leased horse...thought he was spooking at a bird because he turned around. He was a belgian cross...easy peasy....I got scared and jumped off, twisted my ankle and broke two bones from hitting the ground. It is better to stay on the horse. I know, easier said than done...so build your confindence by taking it a little at a time, going a little more each time. Definately go with a buddy.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks everyone on letting me know what "hack" means!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Now you know how a young horse feels, afraid of things. Agreed with above. Take it slow. Go 1/4 mile down the trail, with a friend on an older and calm and experienced horse, then ride back again. DON'T be at all embarrassed about your fears. Getting hurt again is a REAL FEAR. Make it a regular thing, even if you ride a short distance, dismount, and then walk your horse back, you can still pat yourself on the back for gaining confidence. I am working with my 6yo QH on his fears, and we only "trail ride" a short distance from the house, up the (very quiet) street, and down the lane north of the farmer's field, then back again. He gets better a little bit at a time. FORTUNATELY, my other 2 are veterans. ANYWAY, we have fears and our horses have fears. Knowing this and working through it makes you more sensitive to your horse's training. =D


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I know where you are coming from, I was almost sick with fear about hacking out when I started. What I did was this:

First time, I went on the shortest 'round the block'that existed with my yard owner walking beside me chatting and reminding me to breathe. Walk only - obviously!

Repeated this until I believed that the horse and I could do it, and actually there weren't any monsters.

Went out on slightly longer route in company of one sane trustworthy friend on her horse. Repeat repeat repeat.

Do shorter route on own on horse. Be very proud 

Build it up from there - and now......... (10 years on) trail riding (I live in Canada now so must talk the local terms) is my number one thing and I would rather be out there than in the arena any time. 

Ps I have just remembered that when I was facing this fear to get over it I actually preceded going out by riding up to the yard gate, and just striking there watching the traffic and absorbing the fact that my horse was not bothered by it at all.

You can do it, and the key is to set yourself realistic goals, not to let others who may not understand your fears dictate unrealistic goals to you.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I rode my mare for the first time today and I was terrified :/ I ride green horses all the time and here I am scared of my own horse. I have a bond with her and her training has been going great. Not sure why I freaked out except the unknown since she has never been ridden that anyone knows of and the fact that if something goes wrong, Im the one to blame since I trained her and I climbed on her. Needless to say the ride went absolutely amazing and she was perfect and I am one proud horsey owner. Moral here is sometimes you have to just get out there and do it. Good luck and know that you are not alone in your fear  PM me if you ever wanna talk about our fears I dont mind sharing that Im a big scardy cat lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

bsms said:


> Break things down in smaller pieces, and conquor your fears a step at a time - just like we would with a horse who is scared.
> 
> Going in a group and having it understood to be walk only are both good. Some other thoughts:
> 
> ...


I had the same Aussie saddle....it was the most comfortable thing I ever rode in.....I miss it, just didn't like the side panels at the time and sold it. Dumb!!!!


----------

